# prepay mobile costs



## nutnut69 (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi my partner has just moved out to la cala and has got a moviestar prepay sim card but the costs seem very high compared to england. I was wondering which prepay sim card would be best for her so she can use her iphone and receive calls from me while i am still in the uk and to text me aswell.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I'd recommend Yoigo


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

thrax said:


> I'd recommend Yoigo


Me too - 8 cents a minute in Spain, 30 cents to UK and texts 8 cents to everywhere. You can keep the existing number.

Yoigo – Tarifas para móvil de Contrato y de Tarjeta de Yoigo


----------



## adriansh (Apr 13, 2011)

Blau might be worth looking at.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

HITS mobile are always top of my list, its about 7 or 8 cents to spain and the same for text BUUT calling the Uk is very very cheap... less than the calls to Spain!


----------



## Jaxx (Apr 21, 2010)

*i'll second that*



thrax said:


> I'd recommend Yoigo


I'll second that,very cheap compared to Vodafone etc only 8 cents pm :clap2:


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Lets not forget *the connection fee* so add 15c to each call for *all* company's.
Headline price 6c a minute. real price 21c


----------



## nutnut69 (Apr 16, 2011)

*cheers guys*

cheers guys for your posts


----------



## NotinUse (Oct 3, 2009)

playamonte said:


> Lets not forget *the connection fee* so add 15c to each call for *all* company's.
> Headline price 6c a minute. real price 21c


Are you sure about this I know it applies to Hits but the girl I talked to at the mobile shop said there is no connection charge with Yoigo or am I being fed some baloney


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

NotinUse said:


> Are you sure about this I know it applies to Hits but the girl I talked to at the mobile shop said there is no connection charge with Yoigo or am I being fed some baloney


All Yoigo tariffs have a 15 cent connection charge.
Yoigo – Tarifas para móvil de Contrato y de Tarjeta de Yoigo


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

and you say she is using her iPhone on Prepay - is she using the data as well (email, internet etc) - this can be VERY expensive.......


----------



## NotinUse (Oct 3, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> All Yoigo tariffs have a 15 cent connection charge.
> Yoigo – Tarifas para móvil de Contrato y de Tarjeta de Yoigo


Your right and I was being fed the bull - thanks for that.


----------



## spanishhopeful (Jan 28, 2011)

donz said:


> and you say she is using her iPhone on Prepay - is she using the data as well (email, internet etc) - this can be VERY expensive.......


With yoigo if you pay the 20 euro to start with they take 8 euro off for your data every month. With that you get 100mb data per day. So far I haven't had any problems with the data and I use and iPhone too


----------



## andmac (Nov 9, 2010)

I use and recommend llamaya! They are nearly as cheap as skype to call the UK. We spend hours on the phone every month, even to mobiles in the UK and it still costs next to nothing! No internet or email capability on our card though.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> Me too - 8 cents a minute in Spain, 30 cents to UK and texts 8 cents to everywhere. You can keep the existing number.
> 
> Yoigo – Tarifas para móvil de Contrato y de Tarjeta de Yoigo



Yoigo lady told us 8 cents in Spain and only 4 cents for calls to |UK. I think you use a different "international card" for the 4 cent UK calls.


----------



## Jaxx (Apr 21, 2010)

*mobile charges*



nutnut69 said:


> Hi my partner has just moved out to la cala and has got a moviestar prepay sim card but the costs seem very high compared to england. I was wondering which prepay sim card would be best for her so she can use her iphone and receive calls from me while i am still in the uk and to text me aswell.



Hi there, just changed from Yoigo to Hits(they use the Vodafone masts) i was paying 8 cents pm and if you do not have a minimum spend of 6 euros per month they take it out of your balance anyway!

With Hits if you sign up for automatic top up then calls to landlines in Spain and uk are 5 cents pm mobiles in Uk are 16 cents pm. Great deal i think! :clap2:


----------



## NotinUse (Oct 3, 2009)

I've just signed up to Hits as well PAYG 7 cents pm, you have to top-up €5 every 90 days, don't want any auto top-ups as I rarely use it, and uk calls I use skype which will save the 35cents connection fee hits would charge


----------



## Jaxx (Apr 21, 2010)

Jaxx said:


> Hi there, just changed from Yoigo to Hits(they use the Vodafone masts) i was paying 8 cents pm and if you do not have a minimum spend of 6 euros per month they take it out of your balance anyway!
> 
> With Hits if you sign up for automatic top up then calls to landlines in Spain and uk are 5 cents pm mobiles in Uk are 16 cents pm. Great deal i think! :clap2:



With Hits if you sign up for automatic top up (if your balance goes below 5 euros then you top up by an amount chosen by you)
You only have to commit to top up once every 3 months.


----------



## NotinUse (Oct 3, 2009)

Jaxx said:


> You only have to commit to top up once every 3 months.


Hmm I shall look into that because it would suit me and save the worry of losing a number again. Thanks


----------



## Turtles (Jan 9, 2011)

I use masmovil and their payg plans compare well with those mentioned here.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

This downward spiral in charges looks like really good news for customers. All the big providers are having to match the 6 cent rate now.

I wonder where they are going to make up the difference though? They'll have to get the money off us somehow, to feed their shareholders!


----------



## NotinUse (Oct 3, 2009)

Jaxx said:


> With Hits if you sign up for automatic top up (if your balance goes below 5 euros then you top up by an amount chosen by you)
> You only have to commit to top up once every 3 months.


The auto top-up every 3 months with telitec is a min €10 which is what I spend in a year.
Hits direct do a min top-up of €5 which is ideal but its can only be for every month arrgh!
However I found out that if you don't top-up within 3 months you can only receive incoming up to a further 3 months, thereafter you lose everything so I am plumping for manual top-up of €5 every 5 months or if I need to ring/text out between the 3 and 5 month period.

The auto top-up when it goes below €5 would not cover you for the top-up every 3 months unless of course you use the mobile a lot and you are forever topping up.


----------

